# Sunday's Show and Tell ...9/6/20



## jd56 (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy Labor Day everyone.

Please help curtail the pandemic by wearing a mask and washing your hands.
Be safe!

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JRE (Sep 6, 2020)

Got a 58 Schwinn Corvette given to me. Going to take it alookart and clean it up.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 6, 2020)

Got an amazing original paint 37 Dayton from Brandt and an excellent mesinger saddle to match. Some other goodies as well. I'm beyond excited to be the next caretaker for this special bicycle.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 6, 2020)

Metal detecting in my yard around the same tree..working my way around all in a 5 foot circle to start(Still not done)..4 more nails ans a snapped off bolt..then some good stuff..A TOC silver thimble and an American Indian bone scraping tool?Unsure,but it sure is contoured for my hand..I actually found another one a foot away but didnt take pictures and possibly a broken arrowhead..that I misplaced


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

A beer tray I had been wanting for a while. I have one to blame on @fordmike65 as well. Last week I was considering a '38 Colson project, which isn't the smartest thing to do, when Mike mentioned an original bike that might be available. Long story short @rickyd offered this spectacular '38 original, Imperial up and its headed to Georgia. It should get here Wednesday (the day before I leave for my year long deployment). Thanks to Mike for letting me know about this and a huge thanks to Rick for allowing me to be the next caretaker of this piece of history. V/r Shawn


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 6, 2020)

bought a battery tube for my Mead.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Got an amazing original paint 37 Dayton from Brandt and an excellent mesinger saddle to match. Some other goodies as well. I'm beyond excited to be the next caretaker for this special bicycle.
> 
> View attachment 1261492
> 
> ...




Glad to see my old Dayton is still hanging around! I bought that bike off Ebay late one night in Oct of 2011. The reason I bought it was that it had an original Airflo Mesinger (tornado spring) seat and orignal mesh guard. The bike did not have a putter stem. The Morrow hub was a 3rd quarter '37 and my hypothesis is that by late '37 Huffman had quit using the putter stem because it was not really designed too well. It did have the streamline pedals and I also measured the paint pattern and matched the blue to restore my '37 Dayton Super Streamline. V/r Shawn


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 6, 2020)

This week I met up with @JimScott  to pick up the Western Flyer Badged Shelby He offered here on the Cabe .  He was Very Pleasant to deal with.  He also drove quite a long distance to Deliver this bike up to my neck of the woods. BIG THANK YOU for that Jim !!   He is a Stand up guy , and I'm very pleased with how smooth the "Deal" went.  I'm really Diggin' this bike.  I started  "Personalizing"  it right away .    Thanks again Jim !!


----------



## vincev (Sep 6, 2020)

Need to find a bike.Picking are slim around my area....Heres a good way to waste a day watching runners go any direction they want, lol
l



..


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 6, 2020)

Some schwinn stuff and TOC New Departure wheels


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 6, 2020)

I had a good week 1st up a Prewar Mercury Pod Bike. I need to detail this one but thought it best I sneak it in amongst the others bikes before she busted me!!  Very nice paint and pins, missing 1 hub cap, fender caps are sharp, NOS pod...  loving this one.

- mike


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 6, 2020)

Picked this up at a yard sale this morning. 24" B.F. Goodrich Streamliner. Serial # C62106. Can anyone date it ? Missing the fenders and truss rods. Also, did this have a tank ?


----------



## John G04 (Sep 6, 2020)

Scored a nos diamond chain off ebay for cheap along with a nice derby that was local at a yard sale! Also found a guard that i’ll age for my BC project and working horn from Bob U


----------



## KevinsBikes (Sep 6, 2020)

New to me Yale


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

66TigerCat said:


> Picked this up at a yard sale this morning. 24" B.F. Goodrich Streamliner. Serial # C62106. Can anyone date it ? Missing the fenders and truss rods. Also, did this have a tank ?
> View attachment 1261573
> 
> View attachment 1261577
> ...



Have you checked the serial number chart?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 6, 2020)

Even though it's missing the left side amber light, I still had to have it in my Delta collection. Who knows , maybe i'll find the left side someday


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 6, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Have you checked the serial number chart?




Yes, apparently Schwinn used that serial number twice, in 52 and 57.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 6, 2020)

buck hughes said:


> bought a battery tube for my Mead.
> 
> View attachment 1261528
> 
> View attachment 1261529



WOW LOOKS GOOD BUCK ,NICE FIND


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

66TigerCat said:


> Yes, apparently Schwinn used that serial number twice, in 52 and 57.




With the guard decal I’m inclined to go with ‘57


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 6, 2020)

Coeur d' Alene Longboard - This is an old original made from a drilled out slalom ski. Awesome Logo!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 6, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Scored a nos diamond chain off ebay for cheap along with a nice derby that was local at a yard sale! Also found a guard that i’ll age for my BC project and working horn from Bob UView attachment 1261592
> View attachment 1261593
> 
> View attachment 1261594
> ...



Mine was badged Derby also. 1941.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 6, 2020)

IngoMike said:


> Coeur d' Alene Longboard - This is an old original made from a drilled out slalom ski. Awesome Logo!
> View attachment 1261618
> 
> View attachment 1261619
> ...



That’s way cool how long is that thing


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 6, 2020)

A huge thanks to Scott @ivrjhnsn for hooking my up with a bolt(s) to get my Garford saddle back in order and to the five or six other folks I meet on the road who sold me these treasures!  It seemed like an early Halloween with orange and black bicycles coming my way!


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 6, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> That’s way cool how long is that thing



Its a beast at 5' 2"......

Love that Elgin color!


----------



## Spacecowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

Picked up an old girls bike by chance at an estate sale after it was neglected by the regulars. After cleaning off the spray paint found the reverse image of the fork darts and I've been working on getting the design and repainting it back on. Been putting off dealing with painting for a number of years, but this was a good chance to try some things out. Bike is as near as I can tell a 39 Liberty from Chicago cycle supply. The original bars, stem and wheels I've swapped out for looks. Last pictures are as found and serial. Was originally sporting an I-3 eclipse morrow rear hub which seems to back up the 39 dating. A guy named matt on fb-oldbikes group wanted a copy of the fork dart art. The bottom 50% wasnt as visible as the top after paint removal but was there as i took off the spray. The frame darts seem to be more resistant to goof off. Since I was halfway there, went ahead with the tracing. The bottom half being a guesstimate based on the frame darts. The results below, in between other fall painting around house. Not sure if art ruban tape is good enough masking but will find off when I pull it  next week sometime, I guess.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 6, 2020)

Picked up a basket & war time parts bike for my CWC delivery cycle from my friend Blu last week. THANKS BLU!! A big step closer to having what I need to get rolling on a dream bike..... 











Has blackout hubs on original rims, fenders, crank with porkchop chainring that aren't easy to find and other stuff needed.   








My Dad is into scroll saw projects and made these for me!


----------



## stezell (Sep 6, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Picked up a basket & war time parts bike for my CWC delivery cycle from my friend Blu last week. THANKS BLU!! A big step closer to having what I need to get rolling on a dream bike..... View attachment 1261687
> 
> View attachment 1261688
> 
> ...



I wondered who that project went to Eric, your dad has a good hobby as well. My dad use to do woodwork as well,  right on brother!


----------



## stezell (Sep 6, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A huge thanks to Scott @ivrjhnsn for hooking my up with a bolt(s) to get my Garford saddle back in order and to the five or six other folks I meet on the road who sold me these treasures!  It seemed like an early Halloween with orange and black bicycles coming my way!
> 
> View attachment 1261638
> 
> ...



That's how you do it Brant, no wonder you've never told me your secret to cool scores. I meet some interesting people on the road, but no one with items that cool in their vehicles.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 6, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A huge thanks to Scott @ivrjhnsn for hooking my up with a bolt(s) to get my Garford saddle back in order and to the five or six other folks I meet on the road who sold me these treasures!  It seemed like an early Halloween with orange and black bicycles coming my way!
> 
> View attachment 1261638
> 
> ...



Cool, I used to go to the Garland Cycle in Spokane all the time.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 6, 2020)

stezell said:


> I wondered who that project went to Eric, your dad has a good hobby as well. My dad use to do woodwork as well,  right on brother!




Thank you! Will be combined with this project I picked up not long ago. But gotta make room as this will be a keeper for my pet gargoyle(when I get one....  )


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 6, 2020)

I picked up a TOC bicycle rack. And something for my neighbors.


----------



## stezell (Sep 6, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up a TOC bicycle rack. And something for my neighbors.
> 
> View attachment 1261715
> 
> ...



I think every neighborhood has at least one Mike.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 6, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up a TOC bicycle rack. And something for my neighbors.
> 
> View attachment 1261715
> 
> ...



That Bicycle rack is amazing Never seen one like that before that’s way cool


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 6, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> That Bicycle rack is amazing Never seen one like that before that’s way cool



Thanks Hoarder!! I’m taking it for a bead blast, little cut and weld some metal and then paint.


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 6, 2020)

Picked this one up at a local garage sale. Probably put it up for sale though as my wife said she doesn’t need another bike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 6, 2020)

I like 10 speed pedals on my unoriginal bikes, bought these for my DX. Schwinn Approved





also bought a red Jewel for my rusty rack ...





bought some mustache bars for my fancy racing bike I never ride because I no longer like the dropped bars. they were still lower than I like so I mounted them upside down.... I also put a much shorter stem on it, and moved the seat forward a bit. much more comfortable for this old man.
these fit Schwinn goosenecks and resemble pre 1960 (?) Schwinn lightweight bars, so I'll be putting a set on my "RACER" eventually


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 6, 2020)

Picked up a couple sports items


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 6, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Glad to see my old Dayton is still hanging around! I bought that bike off Ebay late one night in Oct of 2011. The reason I bought it was that it had an original Airflo Mesinger (tornado spring) seat and orignal mesh guard. The bike did not have a putter stem. The Morrow hub was a 3rd quarter '37 and my hypothesis is that by late '37 Huffman had quit using the putter stem because it was not really designed too well. It did have the streamline pedals and I also measured the paint pattern and matched the blue to restore my '37 Dayton Super Streamline. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1261537



Thanks for the info Shawn! Interesting regarding the hub and stem. I think it still has the same morrow hub and wald 3 stem so I will keep the stem instead of paying up for a putter stem. Apparently the bike was very close to being restored. I'm sure glad that it wasn't.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 6, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> Thanks Hoarder!! I’m taking it for a bead blast, little cut and weld some metal and then paint.



Yeah that thing will be bad ass real ornate  looking are you gonna use it for TOC bikes or balloons either way that’s a killer piece I think any bikes would look cool on that thing... I want to try to get something Like that to display my keepers......,


----------



## Nashman (Sep 6, 2020)

Additions to my ever growing antique toy collection, and an exciting bicycle deal in the works, TBA when complete and received.

 The wind up all tin Speed Queen tin lithographed boat is really colorful, a whopping 12 inches long, and screams with a strong, long prop spin when you crank the wind up on top. Dig those fins and talights. Reminds me of a 1959 Crestliner Jetstreak I restored/owned at one time ( full size 14" boat back in the 90's) 

 I also added one more/now have 4, all different liveries/logo's with roll up de-plane steps to my battery op DC-7 tin plane collection ( great action, props spin, taxis on the ground, stops, side door opens, red roof beacon flashes, tin litho stewardess appears at the door, and passenger faces shift from windows/appearing to de-plane.)


----------



## dmk441 (Sep 6, 2020)

I acquired this 27' project recently.


----------



## danfitz1 (Sep 6, 2020)

dmk441 said:


> I acquired this 27' project recently.
> 
> View attachment 1261816




I got rid of this 1927 JD project last year.............


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Sep 6, 2020)

66TigerCat said:


> Picked this up at a yard sale this morning. 24" B.F. Goodrich Streamliner. Serial # C62106. Can anyone date it ? Missing the fenders and truss rods. Also, did this have a tank ?
> View attachment 1261573
> 
> View attachment 1261577
> ...



Hello stay safe! This green 24"(BFG) Schwinn it's dated 1952! You will need complete sprocket,fenders ,truss rods,tank also those wheels don't look S2, my 53 has S2 painted! The good news it's a nice project to continues during this days*!*


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 6, 2020)

For some reason I couldn’t pass this up at a local sale. I believe it’s a 38 Mead 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 6, 2020)

stezell said:


> That's how you do it Brant, no wonder you've never told me your secret to cool scores. I meet some interesting people on the road, but no one with items that cool in their vehicles.



Sean, you may have better luck if you bring some of the Tennessee moonshine around with you; we know you are holding out on us!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 6, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

home 1-208-687-5319

cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## Spacecowboy (Sep 7, 2020)

Update, got the frame art also traced out and all the art on one page. The frame darts seem to suggest 1 pattern that flipped over for the opposite side. The top tube was a bit more challenging to trace accurately due to the complex curves.


----------



## LindaC (Sep 7, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> I had a good week 1st up a Prewar Mercury Pod Bike. I need to detail this one but thought it best I sneak it in amongst the others bikes before she busted me!!  Very nice paint and pins, missing 1 hub cap, fender caps are sharp, NOS pod...  loving this one.
> 
> - mike
> 
> ...


----------



## LindaC (Sep 7, 2020)

What a beautiful bike! Did you do a total restore?


----------

